# cold cathode dimming



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I was not aware you could dim them.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I've used programmable dimming panels for lv electronic dimmable flourescents, but not 120v cfls. here's a link to a company that says they use dimmable transformers for ccfls, not sure what you have or how they are being dimmed (sorry I have no expertise at all in this area - have you contacted the manufacturer ?)

http://www.neoteklighting.com/specs_.htm


----------



## electricmason (Jul 27, 2007)

*cold cathode*

Yes i have tried to talk to the manufacture but they will not llet me past the sales person..I need to talk to a enginener but they will not let me through. 

The manufactures instruction say to use analog dimmers only and the digital dimmers will not work.

the dimmers im using are exesting and are are at least 20 years old (the warrantee ran out in 1976) they are transformer type dimmers rated at 2000 watts each


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

What are you doing with 2kW worth of cold cathode lamps??


----------



## electricmason (Jul 27, 2007)

there is only 864watts of lighting....3 18watt cold cathodes per fixture and 16 fixtures. 3X18=54 54X16=864

this is a masonic lodge..with hanging fixtures that we replace one for one with a cold cathode bulb. 

the link below is a poor picture but you can see the lights in the photo

http://www.se-mn-masons.org/image/gallary/Install08_4.JPG


----------



## yucan2 (Jun 9, 2009)

electricmason said:


> there is only 864watts of lighting....3 18watt cold cathodes per fixture and 16 fixtures. 3X18=54 54X16=864
> 
> this is a masonic lodge..with hanging fixtures that we replace one for one with a cold cathode bulb.
> 
> ...


Found this:







*CAN NEON/COLD CATHODE LAMPS BE DIMMED ?* 
*Yes. *By using the proper equipment neon/cold cathode lamps can be successfully dimmed. Lutron Nova® low voltage dimmers and GRAFIK Eye® controls are UL listed for neon/cold cathode loads. All Nova® low voltage dimmers require a neutral wire. For more details, contact the Lutron Hotline and request Application Note #25. Hope it helps.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

electricmason said:


> Has anyone out there done any dimming of cold cathode lights? I have 16 light fixtures that require 3 lights in each. when i put the frist three light in they dimmed just as they should with the remaining lights being incandecents, however when i complete the job installing the remain lights with the cold cathode the system will not dim. Any educated guess out there?


The high proportion of incandescent load minimizes the inductive effect of transformers. When inductive loads dominate most of the total load, the dimmer becomes confused. 

As someone else pointed out, inductive load rated (used for dimming low voltage transformer lights) dimmers should work out.


----------

